# Romney News



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Bloomberg 
*Romney Meets Bloomberg, Talks Gun Control, Immigration*
Bloomberg - ‎20 minutes ago‎

Presumed Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney met with New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg in Manhattan this morning to discuss issues that included gun control laws and immigration policy.
Related Mitt Romney » Michael Bloomberg » 
Romney meets with Bloomberg in New YorkCBS News
Could Bloomberg be ready to endorse Romney?msnbc.com
From New York:Romney and Bloomberg Have BreakfastDaily Beast
See all 40 sources »










ABC News 
*Sununu says Kelly Ayotte's NH roots could be a 'negative' as a Romney VP pick*
ABC News - ‎3 hours ago‎

Mitt Romney campaigned with possible VP pick New Hampshire Sen. Kelly Ayotte Monday. But former New Hampshire Gov. John H. Sununu suggested during the trip that Ayotte's Northeast connections could be a "negative.
Related Mitt Romney » Kelly Ayotte » Portsmouth » 
Romney campaigns with Ayotte in NH amid short list speculationmsnbc.com
Mitt Romney fishes for votes in New HampshireWashington Post
Highly Cited:Sununu: Ayotte one of '19 or 20' VP optionsPolitico (blog)
In Depth:Mitt Romney, Kelly Ayotte blast fishery management systemBoston Herald
Wikipedia:Republican Party vice presidential candidates, 2012
See all 145 sources »










Daily Mail 
*Romney seeks to change identity ahead of November*
msnbc.com - ‎36 minutes ago‎

MSNBC's Alex Wagner and the NOW panel - the Washington Post's Jonathan Capehart, Salon.com's Steve Kornacki, TheGrio.com's Joy-Ann Reid, and the New Yorker's Ryan Lizza - discuss Mitt Romney's 'stiff' identity that the Romney campaign is trying to get ...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Times 
*Romney's Bigot Base Bullies Gay Foreign Policy Spokesman Into Quitting*
Autostraddle - ‎31 minutes ago‎

Some were surprised when Mitt Romney's campaign hired an openly gay Republican foreign policy spokesman named Richard Grenell last month.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

CJIS said:


> New York Times
> *Romney's Bigot Base Bullies Gay Foreign Policy Spokesman Into Quitting*
> Autostraddle - ‎31 minutes ago‎
> 
> Some were surprised when Mitt Romney's campaign hired an openly gay Republican foreign policy spokesman named Richard Grenell last month.


Extraordinarily liberal left wing democrat loser paper, that autostraddle.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Extraordinarily liberal left wing democrat loser paper, that autostraddle.


Thats why I posted it. I knew it would get some discussion.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Guardian 
*Romney: Regular people teach him about struggles*
Fox News - ‎54 minutes ago‎

PITTSBURGH - Mitt Romney says he learns about what it's like to struggle in a difficult economy by sitting down to chat with regular people.









MyFox Tampa Bay 
*Tagg Romney announces birth of twin sons through surrogate mother*
Boston.com - ‎21 minutes ago‎

By Glen Johnson, Globe Staff Mitt Romney's eldest son, Tagg, made a surprise announcement today: He and his wife, Jen, are the new parents of twin boys delivered by a surrogate.


----------

